# Another poop discussion...



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry all, I know there are an abundance of these conversations (I just read through a pile of them), but if I can't discuss poop here, where can I? haha

Sydney has had some intermittant issues from the time I brought her home. Once a month or so, for a couple of days at a time, she will have soft stools, usually with some mucus (and a pretty gross odour). Never really liquid, just soft. I have taken samples to the vet on multiple occasions and they have always come back negative for giardia and other parasites. We even did a week of Panacur at one point in case we were getting a false negative, and that didn't help matters either.

At one particularly bad episode where it had lasted a week, the vet gave us Tylosin, which worked like a charm - back to normal within 24 hours. The vet said that it helped calm down the colon and restore the bacterial balance in the intestine. However, that is not really a sustainable solution because I don't want to give her an antibiotic regularly.

I have changed her food from Eukanuba small breed puppy (what she was on at the breeder's) to Legacy and finally to Acana Grasslands. The move to Acana has made a difference in terms of her willingness to eat - she was always picky and slow to eat but she loves this stuff. It is lamb based, which was why I switched, thinking that maybe she had an issue with a different protein source (both previous foods had been primarily chicken based). I discussed things with the knowledgeable staff at the store where I buy my food and they noted that the Acana does contain egg, which could set off a very sensitive chicken allergy, but the quantities were such that for most dogs it wouldn't be an issue.

The first couple of months after the switch were free of issues, which seemed like a miracle... but, sure enough, we eventually had another episode.

Sydney is 11 months old now. She has no other symptoms - eats, drinks, runs and plays normally with no behaviour changes. The vet has said there does not appear to be a medical reason and says the next step is a prescription diet (but I don't much care for the ones they offer and would rather try to figure out the issue and then feed a better quality food).

I am never sure exactly what brings on a bout of the yuckies. Often it does seem to be a response to a change in routine (i.e. if we go away for the weekend or am out after work one night, etc.) but sometimes it seems to come out of nowhere.

I am not sure if it is related to food, because she does well 85% pf the time, with seemingly random days thrown in. 

Currently, she gets:
1/2 cup of Acana Glasslands (1/4 cup 2x daily)
A couple of PureBites liver treats in her kong
and a couple of times a week, she gets a Flossie for 10-15 minutes.

I am going to try eliminating the flossie altogether, because I have a feeling it isn't helping matters, though her response to those is never consistent either (i.e. most of the time she is fine).

Apologies for posting a novel but wanted to give the whole back story. Has anyone gone through anything like this before? Any chance she will outgrow it? (Wishful thinking?)

Would a probiotic help? (I don't know much about that area...)

Should I try a limited ingredient diet like Natural Balance?

Any suggestions would be appreciated... I know many of you are familiar with "poop bum" syndrome!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do not know a lot about probiotics, but in your post you said that the Vet gave you Tylosin to restore some bacterial balance, and it worked. Maybe since this is only happening every once in a while, you could add some probiotics in with her meals and see how that goes before you change another food, especially if she is a picky eater. I would definitely try that before switching her food. I feel for you because at the moment I am going through the whole food trials thing with Fergus, because he too is having soft poopies:redface:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Based on your information, three things come to mind:
1. Is there a food out there that is a little less rich? I have no idea if your current food is too rich, but that sounds like a classic case of the food being a little too much for her digestive track to handle.
2. Eliminate the liver treats for the same reason - too rich. (Might as well pull the flossies until you get her system under complete control too.)
3. Probiotics are good. You can get them at Trader Joe's or health stores and add them to her food. You can also get a good quality unflavored yogurt and put a teaspoon on her food at each meal for the same purpose. (I prefer Fage.)

My very first Havanese loved the Innova kibble, but I found out that any excitement (including stress) would give him the runs. It is one of the richer kibbles and I was given advice to move to a kibble that was a little more bland and that was all the help we needed.

Runny stools are very, very bad with hairy dogs, which makes this a very important topic!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Runny stools are very, very bad with hairy dogs, which makes this a very important topic!


Amen!

The richness is something I wondered about too, so maybe it is worth trying something different to see if it makes a difference.

Never thought about the liver treats being too rich either - good call.

Forgive my ignorance on this part, but is a plain yogurt as effective as a probiotic? Are there dog-specific probiotics or would I just look at a regular health store? (New to that whole aspect of things, so I appreciate the insight!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never purchased dog-grade probiotics and am not sure if they exist. (Oh, who am I kidding - everything seems to be repackaged for dogs somewhere online.) I bought probiotics at Trader Joe's but then switched over to yogurt. Calcium is a binder in itself, so utilizing good yogurt with active cultures (probiotics) has a dual benefit in assisting to firm up the stool.

This particular link recommends plain, non-fat non-pasturized yogurt: http://1stprobiotics.com/probiotics-in-yogurt.htm


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Allison,

Is a raw diet an option for Sydney? Might do the trick!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver had similar issues as a puppy ....... but seems to have outgrown it---once he turned a year old. 
I add yogurt to his morning kibble


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker really had/has this problem. He's now 3 years old, and I've seemed to find the best diet for him--Nature's Valley Raw Chicken Medallions. Bummer, I'd rather feed a good kibble, because it is so much less messy and he wouldn't eat as much, either. But, after years (literally) of searching and trying things, this seems to be what he needs. I also feed him probiotics (I don't think brand matters,) and yogurt. A nutritionist said he seems to need the extra bone that is in NV.

He seems to be hungry a lot on this, though, which is making weight control something I've got to be aware of--which is new. But, if I replace part of a meal with kibble (which seems to be more satisfying for him,) the soft, sticky stools come back.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Tybee is starting Vetri-Mega Probiotic for dogs and cats. It needs refrigeration and was apx 30.00 for 120 caps. It is a capsule. I am introducing it slowly by opening the capsule and sprinkling it on his food. 

We aren't doing it for stools. Just cuz 

Good Luck! I have to be careful when I add new treats etc to Tybee's diet for now. He has had runny stools in the past from bully sticks, treats, etc. Hang in there. This too shall pass.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I feed both puppies yogurt. I don't mix it in with their meals because their faces get so messy (LOL). Instead, I just give them each a heaping teaspoon of non fat plain organic yogurt. It has helped with Roscoe's stools, and practically eliminates stinky toots!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the ideas. I picked up some yogurt on the way home so I will give that a shot first and see where things go... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Let me just give you one caution on yogurt...they love it and it could cause picky eating! Jasper has had loose stools all his life, switching to raw adding acidophilous has really helped. we use schiff brand as they are tiny. they get one a day.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have had my share of bad poop and belly issues with my dog. i feed him california natural small bites lamb and rice. it's formulated for dogs with sensative bellies. the ingredient are very basic and clean. it's high quality food with very little in it.

i also give him a 1/4 of a pepcid every other day. ask your vet about this. it helps with the acid in his stomache and when i don't give it to him, soft yucky poop. the dose is based on your dogs weight. 

i know purina makes a product called fortiflora (i think tha't the name) it helps put all the flora back i their bellies. it's sprinkled over their food. might be worth looking into.


----------

